# Gretchin



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Quick and dirty colour of a graphite/paper sketch.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the claws on his feet and his nose and ears are nicely done.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool work Euphrati! Even if it was quick, still out done my artistic talents!


----------

